# For female expats



## Tatjana_g

Hello,
I am going to complete my bachelor's degree in International Business Communication in a few months at a distance University in Germany. For my thesis, I am writing about female expatriates in islamic countries such as the United Arabic Emirates and I am very interested in your experiences.
I would be so glad and thankful if you could fill in my poll added to this thread and post it.
Thank you very much in advance for your help!

Greets, Tatjana

P.S.: The poll is in English as well as in German language.


----------

